# Farovite movie(s)?



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Haven't found one of these yet, so Ima steal the idea 

Neway, mine's Goldeneye, always been a fan of James Bond.  So, what're yours?  Discuss!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 2, 2009)

*I really like Gone in 60 Seconds. 

I am a big "fast cars" type movie fan. (I'm not sure what to call it.) 

For example, I am a big fan of: Gone in 60 Seconds,Fast n Furious (the first one), Transporter, Smokey and the Bandit, etc.*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I really like Gone in 60 Seconds.
> 
> I am a big "fast cars" type movie fan. (I'm not sure what to call it.)
> 
> For example, I am a big fan of: Gone in 60 Seconds,Fast n Furious (the first one), Transporter, Smokey and the Bandit, etc.*



The first two are good, but I didnt like the rest.  And I prefer the NFS games to the movies


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2009)

Pursuit of Happyness. Powerful movie, I love it to death.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Pursuit of Happyness. Powerful movie, I love it to death.



Yea, hella good & sad..  you might like "Le Ring", if you can understand Quebecois, its about an extremely poor kid whose dream is to become a wrestler.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 2, 2009)

1. Scarface
2. Tropic Thunder
3. The Godfather (Any of them)
4. Saw (Any of them)
5. Forrest Gump


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, hella good & sad.. you might like "Le Ring", if you can understand Quebecois, its about an extremely poor kid whose dream is to become a wrestler.


 
I only speak English, some German, and about 10 words of Finnish. I wouldn't understand that movie. =(


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Ahkmill said:


> 1. Scarface
> 2. Tropic Thunder
> 3. The Godfather (Any of them)
> 4. Saw (Any of them)
> 5. Forrest Gump



Never watched # 1, 3, 5.  Like #2, loved #4 (Im such a sadist )



Hitman344 said:


> I only speak English, some German, and about 10 words of Finnish. I wouldn't understand that movie. =(



Yea, you need to be born Quebecois to understand Quebecois, or else it becomes harder to learn than Ethiopian..  but I think you can put subtitles and/or change the dubs on DVD, would really worth it


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Never watched # 1, 3, 5.  Like #2, loved #4 (Im such a sadist )


You haven't watched anything classic, huh? x3


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yea, you need to be born Quebecois to understand Quebecois, or else it becomes harder to learn than Ethiopian.. but I think you can put subtitles and/or change the dubs on DVD, would really worth it


 
If it's similar to PoH, then sure, I'll look into it ^^.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 3, 2009)

*Oh! and the Addams Family. For some reason I absolutely love that movie. I have never seen the TV show, though. The second movie is okay but the first is a classic. ^^*


----------



## pheonix (Sep 3, 2009)

goodfellas is the best movie ever.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 3, 2009)

2001: A Space Odyssey 
Bladerunner
Escape from New York/Escape from LA
Aliens


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 3, 2009)

Black Hawk Down, Transformers, and Jurassic Park 3.  I can never tire of these movies especially Black Hawk Down.  Very realistic imo.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 3, 2009)

1. Terminator 2
2. Airplane!
3. The Breakfast Club


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *Oh! and the Addams Family. For some reason I absolutely love that movie. I have never seen the TV show, though. The second movie is okay but the first is a classic. ^^*


 
Yea, gotta love that family



Hitman344 said:


> If it's similar to PoH, then sure, I'll look into it ^^.


 
PoH?


----------



## BloodTake (Sep 3, 2009)

1. The last samurai..
2. Any of the recent Will Smith movies (except I Legend)
3. Fast/Furious #1 and 2
4. LOVE all the ice-age movies x3
5. Hannibal (all 3 of them)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

BloodTake said:


> 1. The last samurai..
> 2. Any of the recent Will Smith movies (except I Legend)
> 3. Fast/Furious #1 and 2
> 4. LOVE all the ice-age movies x3
> 5. Hannibal (all 3 of them)


 
Amen, great movies, all of em


----------



## BloodTake (Sep 3, 2009)

Ugh havent you ever had anyone tell you that movies like "ice-age" are for kids? People like that have no sense of fun =<


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

Yea, or when they see you playin DS and yell "He's playing Pokemon!!!", I mean geez, just leave me playin Poekmon Diamond alone >.>


----------



## BloodTake (Sep 3, 2009)

Lol yeah x3 i have pearl though not diamond..

And youd think those people would notices the tons of funny adult jokes those movies have.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

BloodTake said:


> Lol yeah x3 i have pearl though not diamond..
> 
> And youd think those people would notices the tons of funny adult jokes those movies have.


 
Reminds me of the part where the male mammuth (dun remember the names) told the female one that they could prevent their race to go extinct, and the female was like.. how?


----------



## BloodTake (Sep 3, 2009)

Lol yeah and then he told her he liked her and she was like "really? well what do you like about me?" and the guy was like "Ugh...y-your tushy?"


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 3, 2009)

BloodTake said:


> Lol yeah and then he told her he liked her and she was like "really? well what do you like about me?" and the guy was like "Ugh...y-your tushy?"


 
"What bout my tushy?" "Uhh, its.. big" "...You're just sayin that to flatter me" "*gets all pumped up* No, I swear, you've got the biggest tushy Ive ever seen!".. my mom laughed so hard and told me "Dont.. ever... say that to a girl, its not a good way to flirt!"


----------



## nobu (Sep 3, 2009)

1. crank
2. they live
3. transformers (animated)
4. matrix
5.snatch


----------



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 3, 2009)

Old school martial arts films.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Sep 3, 2009)

donnie darko


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 3, 2009)

Top 5 listed in no particular order.

1. Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956 version)
2. The Mummy (1932 version)
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
4. The Ghost and the Darkness
5. 101 Dalmatians (1961 version)


----------



## Bandy (Sep 3, 2009)

*When I was a kid, I was all about the 101 Dalmatians. I think I had 101 Dalmatians as my birthday theme 3 years in a row. XD *


----------



## NukaXhownD (Sep 3, 2009)

Ace Ventura: Pet Detective. So many LOLs.


----------



## Excitement! (Sep 4, 2009)

fargo
kill bill (the whole bloody affair)
eternal sunshine
muholland drive
the big lebowski
ghost world
akira
the good, the bad, and the ugly

also could be anything by lynch/tarintino/carpenter/coens/kubrick/PT Anderson/leone/bunuel/k. smith/


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 4, 2009)

1.District 9
2.Band of Brothers
3.Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Bandy (Sep 4, 2009)

Modern Fe9 said:


> 1.District 9
> 2.Band of Brothers
> 3.Saving Private Ryan


*Does Band of Brothers count? It was a mini series. :/*


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 4, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> also could be anything by *lynch*/tarintino/*carpenter*/coens/*kubrick*/PT Anderson/leone/bunuel/k. smith/



My three favorites.


----------



## Excitement! (Sep 4, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> My three favorites.


Ooooooooooooooh my god David Lynch is so good.

I'm going to watch Wild at Heart right now 8)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 4, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> I'm going to watch Wild at Heart right now 8)



_Y'all take a listen, you'll hear the deep sound comin' down from Bobby Peru. _
             /


----------



## Excitement! (Sep 4, 2009)

*FUCK ME NOW, REGGIE*


----------



## -Swampert- (Sep 4, 2009)

My Bloody Valentine
Wanted
1 Missed Call
Jumper

I mostly like horror movies. They're awesome


----------



## Dread Husky (Sep 4, 2009)

I love horror/thriller/slasher flicks but I think my favorite movie is The Crow. Either that or Repo! The Genetic Opera.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

the top of my list would be:
dawn/day of the dead (originals, the remake was pretty good too.)
John Carpenter's "The Thing"
Aliens
Reservoir dogs, GoodFellas and the like.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 4, 2009)

V for Vendetta and Plague Dogs.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

The longest day. but its old as hell. (for a movie)


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 4, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> V for Vendetta and Plague Dogs.



V for Vendetta was awesome too



darkfox118 said:


> the top of my list would be:
> dawn/day of the dead (originals, the remake was pretty good too.)
> John Carpenter's "The Thing"
> Aliens
> Reservoir dogs, GoodFellas and the like.



Aliens was GREAT!


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Aliens was GREAT!



Most certainly. Ya know I think Sigourney Weaver is probably the 1st female action hero. She plays a damn good part and is a real badass. Bustin through there and getting out alive at any cost is the most realistic approach to that kinda thing that I've seen. Most movies like this they spend hours trying to defeat the monster or how to "understand it" or some junk.. usually gets everyone killed. 

sure this had that element (they did all of that lol) but.. against Weaver's wishes if I recall.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

star wars, willow, back to the future, a christmas story, and lotr.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 4, 2009)

Truman show, Donnie Darko, eternal sunshine of the spotless mind, zoolander, sin city, and house of flying daggers.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

aw man.. I totally forgot about Sin City. I love the noir style they used.. and the heavy detective story narrative. Based on a comic yes?


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

oh! It's a mad, mad world. (think thats it)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 4, 2009)

V for Vendetta, Little Miss Sunshine, Falling Down, Office Space, Orange Country, Rolling Kansas, 1984.
Pulp Fiction, 2001: A Space Odyssey, I enjoyed the film Fight Club. I also enjoyed Blade Runner as well.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

And I forgot jurassic park and 007.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 4, 2009)

*I have never seen V for Vendetta. Half the people I know say watch it, the other half tell me to run the other way. Confliction!*


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

"Remember remember the fifth of November gunpowder, treason and plot"

if you love governments and think they can do no wrong.. you wouldn't like it.

if you dislike distrust or feel that govts are inherently evil.. you may. 

if you like natalie portman you will like it.

if you do not like her.. you may still like it... but dislike her being in it. 

I'd say watch it.. but dont go out of your way.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 4, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> And I forgot jurassic park and 007.



Jurassik park.. must see!



Sparticle said:


> Truman show, Donnie Darko, eternal sunshine of the spotless mind, zoolander, sin city, and house of flying daggers.



Sin City & the Spirit = Confusing ownage



Gonebatty said:


> star wars, willow, back to the future, a christmas story, and lotr.


 
 Why didn't I see a Star Wars or LotR coming 

And lets not forget Apollo 69 or w/e, that one was good too


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

I didn';t find sin city to be confusing.. 

I didn't see the spirit tho. I like the noir but.. I don't go to the movies alone.

I would have said star wars a while back.. but.. these days.. I dunno.. I think lucas pounced on that, ripped its heart out and ate it. 

its dead to me.


----------



## Mr. Platypus (Sep 5, 2009)

Dr. Strangelove. The cast is absolutely incredible, the humor is just dark, and it reminds me of high school (I graduated from a high school that was featured in National Geographic because our school symbol is a mushroom cloud.) 

Labyrinth. Excellent cast, masterful puppets, awesome music- I consider the song "Hallucination" off the soundtrack to be one of the best instrumental pieces out there. Have seen Bowie live which makes it that much better. 

Akira. The bike....need I say more? 

The Producers- original Zero Mostel and Gene Wilder version. Can't think of many films where someone goes into hysterics to the point that he literally turns red due to a rise in blood pressure. Just one of the reasons it won Best Picture the year it was released.

Event Horizon. Okay, it could have been much better, but then again a lot of that movie got left on the cutting room floor as the studio, and the test audience, thought the uncut was far too disturbing. Also contains one of my all time favorite lines in film- "Hell is just a word. The reality is much, much worse." That line makes me really happy. (Yes, I'm on medication, don't worry about it.) Sadly, there is no known copy of the original version of the film- which pisses me off to no end. 

You could throw any of those on and I would be quite content. Unfortunately, can't watch a couple of them with my son, as I think the whole gut dropping sequence in Akira, or the dead wife in Event Horizon, would probably do too much damage. 

Yep, I have way too much time on my hands in a small town.


----------



## Excitement! (Sep 5, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Truman show


Great movie. Saw it as a kid, didn't understand how great it was till I rewatched it this year.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 5, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> V for Vendetta, Little Miss Sunshine, Falling Down, Office Space, Orange Country, Rolling Kansas, 1984.
> Pulp Fiction, 2001: A Space Odyssey, I enjoyed the film Fight Club.



OMG can't believe I forgot fight club. Best twist ever.
V for vendetta was pretty good too.



Excitement! said:


> Great movie. Saw it as a kid, didn't understand how great it was till I rewatched it this year.



Yeah you really have to pay attention to the Truman show to experience its full epicness. Same goes for Donnie Darko.


Just thought of some more: One hour photo, A beautiful mind, Misery and of course the shawshank redemption.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> I didn';t find sin city to be confusing..
> 
> I didn't see the spirit tho. I like the noir but.. I don't go to the movies alone.
> 
> ...



There were confusing parts in Sin City, and the Spirit was so fucked up my mom just went to sleep instead of watching it


----------



## Dragon_Fire (Sep 5, 2009)

I am huge fan of Rush hour and Rush Hour 2, mainly because me and my friend would do movie quotes of it all the time when we where around each other. the best quote i still think out of any movie i have seen is "Do you understand the words that are coming out of my mouth?"


----------



## Ziff (Sep 5, 2009)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail! OMG I love that movie X3


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 5, 2009)

The charge of the light brigade! cool, but had some WTF scenes.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ziff said:


> Monty Python and the Holy Grail! OMG I love that movie X3




:O i cant believe i forgot all about that movie, I LOVE Money Python and the Holy Grail


Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch ftw!!


----------



## Zing (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm almost ashamed to say it... But...

Lost in Space... (Don't hate me..)

Next to that.. I guess Terminator 2 and/or Alien.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Zing said:


> I'm almost ashamed to say it... But...
> 
> Lost in Space... (Don't hate me..)
> 
> Next to that.. I guess Terminator 2 and/or Alien.



No offense, but aint that a Annie Broccoli movie..?


----------



## Zing (Sep 5, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> No offense, but aint that a Annie Broccoli movie..?



....Who?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 5, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I have never seen V for Vendetta. Half the people I know say watch it, the other half tell me to run the other way. Confliction!*


 
It is totally worth it to see it... I rented the film the first time I watched it, and fell in love with it.
Very political, though, with many Anarchist and Existentialist overtones...


----------



## Zing (Sep 5, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> It is totally worth it to see it... I rented the film the first time I watched it, and fell in love with it.
> Very political, though, with many Anarchist and Existentialist overtones...



Agreed, completely.

Totally worth watching..


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Zing said:


> ....Who?



A Quebecois singer that makes songs & movies for lil kids... Lost in Space's one of her movies.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 5, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> It is totally worth it to see it... I rented the film the first time I watched it, and fell in love with it.
> Very political, though, with many Anarchist and Existentialist overtones...



Not to mention the awesome fight scenes and cool art style.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 5, 2009)

to watch V for vendetta.. just hang around AMC or FX long enough and it will play every day for like 2 weeks. 

might be edited.. but its already part of the cable bill.


----------



## Zing (Sep 5, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> A Quebecois singer that makes songs & movies for lil kids... Lost in Space's one of her movies.



...The 1998 sci-fi movie based on the old TV series, Starring Matt LaBlanc, Lacey Chabert, William Hurt, Mimi Rogers and Gary Oldman?... Are you sure?... XD Because I wouldnt really call it a kids movie...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 5, 2009)

Zing said:


> ...The 1998 sci-fi movie based on the old TV series, Starring Matt LaBlanc, Lacey Chabert, William Hurt, Mimi Rogers and Gary Oldman?... Are you sure?... XD Because I wouldnt really call it a kids movie...



My bad then, they've both got the same name


----------



## Zing (Sep 5, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> My bad then, they've both got the same name



Evidently, can't say I've ever heard of this other one. ^^;


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 5, 2009)

ok ya'll are going to laugh. Here are my top 3 favorites: 
1. Star trek TNG movie(can't think of the title)
2. CATS
3.Beauty and the Best (the old movie)


----------



## Zing (Sep 5, 2009)

Wolf_Eyes_inGA said:


> 1. Star trek TNG movie(can't think of the title)



There were 4 that fall under TNG, the one you're most likely thinking is Generations because it still had the old TNG uniforms and the Enterprise D.


----------



## Wolf_Eyes_inGA (Sep 6, 2009)

its the one with the borg queen and data wanting to experiment on the human side.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

Wolf_Eyes_inGA said:


> its the one with the borg queen and data wanting to experiment on the human side.



Star Trek: First Contact


----------



## Zing (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Star Trek: First Contact



Aaahh yes... The only Next Gen movie I truely enjoyed.. XD


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 6, 2009)

Zing said:


> Aaahh yes... The only Next Gen movie I truely enjoyed.. XD



What about Nemesis? It's weird because most people I talk to don't like it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> What about Nemesis?



No. Just...no. 



Spoiler



DAMMIT, THEY KILLED OFF DATA! *Runs off crying*


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

I like any classic Disney movies and the Pixar movies
And assorted action and horror movies :U


----------



## Zing (Sep 6, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> What about Nemesis? It's weird because most people I talk to don't like it.



I liked it for the most part... Until the ending.. For the reason that Ty mentioned above..


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 6, 2009)

1) 12 angry men
2) watership down


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> 1) 12 angry men



Which version? The 50s original or the remake?


----------



## Nick (Sep 6, 2009)

_"I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you."_
_-Liam Neeson_

"Taken" is prolly the most badass movie I've ever seen. Best movie? eh, Def. top 3. I also like Austin Powers and the Matrix.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh man, Taken was such a cool movie

That guy was a badass


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 6, 2009)

_"So, what's the choice, James? Two targets, time enough for ONE shot. The girl? Or the mission?"_ Alec Trevelyan, _GoldenEye_


----------



## Nick (Sep 6, 2009)

Kaizy said:


> Oh man, Taken was such a cool movie
> 
> That guy was a badass


 
Yeah, I liked how they kept the cheese out of it. He didn't mess around with anybody, just got str8 to the karate chops lolz. But they did a really great job with it.


----------



## Kaizy (Sep 6, 2009)

Totally


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 6, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> _"So, what's the choice, James? Two targets, time enough for ONE shot. The girl? Or the mission?"_ Alec Trevelyan, _GoldenEye_



Alec was so much better than James Bond, shame he got killed D'=


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Thread's dying, surely there's still someone out there who sill wants to discuss bout his or her fave movies ?


----------



## Nightstorm (Sep 8, 2009)

My favorite  are Dragonheart, Dinosour, and.... I was going to say Redwall but the current film is appalling. But I'm working on rectifying that :wink:.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

Dunno any of em D'=


----------



## JMAA (Sep 8, 2009)

I like personally Pulp Fiction. I'd really like to see it again.
And other movies I personally like are the Saw series, Nazi Surfers Must Die, Attack of the Killer Tomatoes (as a comedy), and other movies I can't mention because I don't really remember which.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm going to have to go by Genre here.

Anime: Howl's Moving Castle
Horror: John Carpenter's In the Mouth Of Madness
Sci-Fi: Aliens
Thriller: Seven
Comedy: Anchorman - the Legend of Ron Burgundy/ Ed Wood
Drama: Empire of the Sun
Action: Kill Bill series/ Fight Club
Musical: Chicago
Animated Feature: Fantasia/ Wall-E


----------



## Gardoof (Sep 8, 2009)

As of 2 weeks ago: District 9


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 8, 2009)

Thought of some more.....
Nightmare before Christmas.
One flew over the cuckoos nest.
Apocalypse now.
Full metal jacket.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2009)

Nightstorm said:


> I was going to say Redwall but the current film is appalling.



What Redwall movie?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I'm going to have to go by Genre here.
> 
> Anime: Howl's Moving Castle
> Horror: John Carpenter's In the Mouth Of Madness
> ...



Aliens was ownage, Wall-E was cute, Fantasia was awesome!


----------



## Lasair (Sep 8, 2009)

Black Hawk Down was probably one of the best, most gripping action films i ever saw.
That scene where the two snipers try to save the pilot against more than 500 somalis, was just amazing.

Wrath of Kahn, just cant help watching it over and over. truely the greatest of the Origonal-Cast movies.

Also the Initial-D movie, the live-action adaptation of the anime.
Great anime, awesome movie.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

100th post!

This is actually my 1st thread to reach 100 posts, thanks to you guys ^^


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Wrath of Kahn, just cant help watching it over and over. truely the greatest of the Origonal-Cast movies.





Spoiler



Spock's death and Scotty's playing Amazing Grace on the bagpipes- BEST. SCENE. EVER.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 8, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Aliens was ownage, Wall-E was cute, Fantasia was awesome!



Wall-E is cute, but it's also really intelligently done.   For the first 30 minutes of the movie there is NO dialogue whatsoever.  Every emotion is portrayed with sound and expression, so much so that we understand exactly what's on the character's mind without language.  Plus, there's so many underlying messages in the main story itself that everyone can pick up.  It's what makes the movie so good for kids and adults.

and tell me you didn't shed a tear or two at the end (spoiler) when you thought that Wall-E was fine when he was put back together, only to have been reformatted, and EVE just heartbroken. It also raises an interesting question: can AI develop a soul that goes beyond circuit boards and wires?

Okay...rave done


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> BEST. SCENE. EVER.[/spoiler]



Good gods, yes.  I tear up every. single. time I see that scene, and I don't cry easilly in movies.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> It also raises an interesting question: can AI develop a soul that goes beyond circuit boards and wires?



Like Lt. Commander Data?


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Like Lt. Commander Data?



yeah...though not as in Wall-E, for obvious reasons.  Wall-E was a kid's film and that would have been seen as his death, while Nemesis was for an older crowd and we can imagine that with a lot of time, Data would be more or less back to where he was...but still not the original Data.   If you've ever seen Neon Genesis Evangelion it's the same idea with Rei Ayanami, but on a much more organic level, of course


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 8, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Wall-E is cute, but it's also really intelligently done.   For the first 30 minutes of the movie there is NO dialogue whatsoever.  Every emotion is portrayed with sound and expression, so much so that we understand exactly what's on the character's mind without language.  Plus, there's so many underlying messages in the main story itself that everyone can pick up.  It's what makes the movie so good for kids and adults.
> 
> and tell me you didn't shed a tear or two at the end (spoiler)when you thought that Wall-E was fine when he was put back together, only to have been reformatted, and EVE just heartbroken. It also raises an interesting question: can AI develop a soul that goes beyond circuit boards and wires?
> 
> Okay...rave done



So that movie really is good? I've been wondering if I should watch it, and thou hast convinced me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Wall-E is cute, but it's also really intelligently done.   For the first 30 minutes of the movie there is NO dialogue whatsoever.  Every emotion is portrayed with sound and expression, so much so that we understand exactly what's on the character's mind without language.  Plus, there's so many underlying messages in the main story itself that everyone can pick up.  It's what makes the movie so good for kids and adults.
> 
> and tell me you didn't shed a tear or two at the end (spoiler)when you thought that Wall-E was fine when he was put back together, only to have been reformatted, and EVE just heartbroken. It also raises an interesting question: can AI develop a soul that goes beyond circuit boards and wires?
> 
> Okay...rave done



Course' not, Wall-E does survive after all..


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 8, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> So that movie really is good? I've been wondering if I should watch it, and thou hast convinced me.



I wasn't going to see it either, but my parents had rented it and I was over, so we put it on.   I loved it from the get-go and it's one of my faves *G*.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 8, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I wasn't going to see it either, but my parents had rented it and I was over, so we put it on.   I loved it from the get-go and it's one of my faves *G*.



Just make sure you see the "FLAM-EE" extra, it's hilarious.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 9, 2009)

*I feel like I need to throw in Hot Fuzz. I really enjoyed that movie.*


----------



## pheonix (Sep 9, 2009)

Addition: No Country For Old Men. That movie is fucking epic.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Sep 9, 2009)

taken was one of the best action movies id seen in a while. Liam neeson was amazing
favorite movies.... always hard for me to pin down a few and i always forget some

1. the big lebowski
2. memento
3. watchmen
4. office space
5. brotherhood of the wolf
vincent cassel?  oh...id hit that.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 9, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> taken was one of the best action movies id seen in a while. Liam neeson was amazing
> favorite movies.... always hard for me to pin down a few and i always forget some
> 
> 1. the big lebowski
> ...



No way... Les Pacte des Loups? The French Movie? That movie was fucking awesome!!



CAThulu said:


> I wasn't going to see it either, but my parents had rented it and I was over, so we put it on. I loved it from the get-go and it's one of my faves *G*.


 
 Oh yeah, I just finished watching it. I really liked all the references to other science fiction movies it made.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Addition: No Country For Old Men. That movie is fucking epic.



Indeed, I heard a sequel's coming


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 9, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I feel like I need to throw in Hot Fuzz. I really enjoyed that movie.*



Hot Fuzz has the most epic last 20 mins of a movie i've ever seen.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 9, 2009)

True, that old granny doing the drive by and the supermarket bit. epic

If were on simon pegg, ill just throw in Shaun of the Dead, just for that scene where they beat the old guy with pool cues to the tune of Dont Stop Me Now by Queen.

i laughed myself to bits on that!


----------



## Bandy (Sep 9, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> True, that old granny doing the drive by and the supermarket bit. epic
> 
> If were on simon pegg, ill just throw in Shaun of the Dead, just for that scene where they beat the old guy with pool cues to the tune of Dont Stop Me Now by Queen.
> 
> i laughed myself to bits on that!


*Haha! I know right?

Simon Pegg is in a lot of epic win movies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## Cravic (Sep 11, 2009)

Hot Fuzz was EPIC, that last gunfight was great. Loved how each combatant downgraded in weapons technology until they got to a freakin blunderbuss. Getting the church steeple in the chin? now THATS priceless...

My top is sorta tied..
Platoon, Blade Runner (directors version), and Terminator 2.
Recently aquired the Last Samurai and Total Recall. 
*sigh* too many good movies.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 11, 2009)

Terminator 1 and 2. I can't decide, because I've always been a huge fan of both.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 11, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> Terminator 1 and 2. I can't decide, because I've always been a huge fan of both.



I would say 2.
There was a great story and much more epic action scenes.

The cyberdine minigun bit, ye cant help but smile through that.

The soundbites were so much cheesy too

*after the T1000 dies*
i need a vacation!

epic.
so was the ending, it would almost bring a tear to your eye.


----------



## Cravic (Sep 11, 2009)

Yeah, Lasair just hit all the good points (beat me to it)
T1 and T2 were both good in their own respects, i actually like Salvation in some regards, but not the same calibre as James Cameron could do.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 11, 2009)

Cravic said:


> Hot Fuzz was EPIC, that last gunfight was great. Loved how each combatant downgraded in weapons technology until they got to a freakin blunderbuss. Getting the church steeple in the chin? now THATS priceless...
> 
> My top is sorta tied..
> Platoon, Blade Runner (directors version), and Terminator 2.
> ...



Last samurai was good.. neone saw that low budget movie named The Church?  Damn, it starts great, but after like 10 mins, it turned ridiculous.. so ridiculous me & my mom had a bet on whoever would see the movie to the end.. I won, but got my IQ reduced for a week ^^


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 11, 2009)

Please dont laugh at me when I say that I enjoyed Kung Fu Panda, Jungle Book and Wall-E more than any video thats been released.  I love the antics.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 12, 2009)

Princess Bride.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 12, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> No way... Les Pacte des Loups? The French Movie? That movie was fucking awesome!!



You mean...I'm not the only one who's seen this?!   I LOVED this film!   I really should watch it again.   



Kaamos said:


> Oh yeah, I just finished watching it. I really liked all the references to other science fiction movies it made.


Awesome *G*.  Yeah, the references were pretty cool too *S*.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 12, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Princess Bride.


*Oh my goodness!
<3 that movie!

Random realization: I think that Coraline and Stardust are my two current favorite movies.
*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> I would say 2.
> There was a great story and much more epic action scenes.
> 
> The cyberdine minigun bit, ye cant help but smile through that.
> ...



2 is my all-time favorite movie, though I also like the ending of RotM 



Spoiler



all the nukes going off...


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 12, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> 2 is my all-time favorite movie, though I also like the ending of RotM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's not a spoiler. It's been a foregone conclusion since the first movie.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 12, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> That's not a spoiler. It's been a foregone conclusion since the first movie.



Still is, since it gives away the ending...


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 12, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Still is, since it gives away the ending...


 
An ending we all knew was coming, and was somewhat given away by Terminator: Salvation taking place _after_ Judgment Day.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 12, 2009)

Mr Ringtail said:


> An ending we all knew was coming, and was somewhat given away by Terminator: Salvation taking place _after_ Judgment Day.



Salvation didn't come out until after RotM...so if you've never seen either, it's still a spoiler. *Shrug*


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Sep 12, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Salvation didn't come out until after RotM...so if you've never seen either, it's still a spoiler. *Shrug*


 
Whatever.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Sep 12, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> You mean...I'm not the only one who's seen this?!   I LOVED this film!   I really should watch it again.
> .


I just rented it again a week or two ago.
its got everything, humor, action, sexiness (woot woot) a pretty good and unique story and great directing. the fight scenes were so choice.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Hot Shots Part Deux

Just watched it for the first time in around 2 years, and it still leaves me in histerics!
Charlie Sheen is just epically funny in it.

i cant stop laughing the whole way through, especially the bit when he uses the chicken as an arrow XD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Hot Shots Part Deux
> 
> Just watched it for the first time in around 2 years, and it still leaves me in histerics!
> Charlie Sheen is just epically funny in it.
> ...



Loved the 



Spoiler



Martin Sheen cameo. "I loved you in Wall Street!"


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

how the hell do you spoiler stuff? i feel like a total noob!

Lloyd Bridges is epic in every movie he does.

some amazingly cheezy lines too.

Saddam: Now i will kill you, until you die from it!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 12, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> how the hell do you spoiler stuff? i feel like a total noob!
> 
> Lloyd Bridges is epic in every movie he does.
> 
> ...



[.spoiler]spoiler goes here[/.spoiler] (remove the .)


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Spoiler



yep, im an idiot



thanks Ty

Im watching Airplane while im typing, another epic comedy!

Leslie Nielsen FTW!


Spoiler



Stryker:Surely you cant be serious!
Nielsen: I am serious, and dont call me Shirley!



love it.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 12, 2009)

I cannot believe there are people in this world who dont know about the movie airplane.

I made a reference to it in conversation once and the person said "what do you mean?" I said "haven't you seen airplane?"... "no" 

:facepalm:

you know.. you cant talk to someone about movies at all if they haven't seen that movie. its REQUIRED.

another mandatory movie is princess bride.

"what about the RUS's?" 
"The rats of unusual size? I dont believe they exist."


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 12, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> another mandatory movie is princess bride.



Wesley, what about the R.O.U.S.es?


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 12, 2009)

aw crap! did I get it wrong?!

:fail:

its been.. a few months since I saw it lol.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 12, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> aw crap! did I get it wrong?!
> 
> :fail:
> 
> its been.. a few months since I saw it lol.





Spoiler



Rodents of Unusual Size? I don't think they exist. *Gets attacked by one*


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *Oh my goodness!
> <3 that movie!
> 
> Random realization: I think that Coraline and Stardust are my two current favorite movies.
> *



Stardust was good too ^^



Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Please dont laugh at me when I say that I enjoyed Kung Fu Panda, Jungle Book and Wall-E more than any video thats been released. I love the antics.


 
 Why would we laugh at you?  Those were all great movies oO

Princess bride, reminds me of a movie named corpse bride or somethin like that


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 12, 2009)

princess bridge and corpse bride are in no way related. 

corpse bride was OK.. in its own right.. but is an insult to princess bride.

if you havent seen it you are legally obligated by international law to do so!

otherwise.. the dread pirate roberts will eat your soul.

"my name is Inigo montoya, you killed my father, prepare to die."


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, Princess Bride was awesome.

I've never seen Corpse Bride though, I'm not much of a Tim Burton fan.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 12, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> princess bridge and corpse bride are in no way related.
> 
> corpse bride was OK.. in its own right.. but is an insult to princess bride.
> 
> ...



*Offers pipe of Iocane* Here. Eat this :3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 12, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Yeah, Princess Bride was awesome.
> 
> I've never seen Corpse Bride though, I'm not much of a Tim Burton fan.



Blasphemy!  Tim Burton makes epic movies, just watch Sweeney Todd D'=


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 12, 2009)

eh.. ya know I like johnny depp as an actor.. but.. I didn't really get hit with the urge to see sweeny todd. Wasn't it a musical or something?

Tim burton is an original guy, in that he does a good job of making dark movies that aren't.. all that dark (if that makes sense..) but.. hes kind of a 1 trick pony in that regard. 

(most of us are tho.. I can't say that.. a flexible or dynamic writer/director or actor is a rare beast.)


----------



## Kivaari (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm terrible at remembering what movies I like. Monty Python and the Holy Grail is awesome, and I just watched Pineapple Express last night, that was great.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 12, 2009)

I thought pineapple express was funny, but it wasn't what I expected it to be. I'm not a fan of drugs or drug related things like that..

on that topic however.. fear and loathing in las vegas is supposed to be good.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 12, 2009)

Sponge Cat said:


> I'm terrible at remembering what movies I like. Monty Python and the Holy Grail is awesome, and I just watched Pineapple Express last night, that was great.



i <3 monty python!

''i have a plan''
''what my liege''
''RUN AWAY!!''

Life of Brian was great too.


----------



## Theoriae (Sep 12, 2009)

Stranger Then Fiction. 

story + characters = happiness


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> I thought pineapple express was funny, but it wasn't what I expected it to be. I'm not a fan of drugs or drug related things like that..
> 
> on that topic however.. fear and loathing in las vegas is supposed to be good.



Fear and Loathing is more like a drug trip than Pineapple Express.

I thought it was funnier too but then I think Seth Rogen is really overexposed.


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 13, 2009)

Withnail & I. If you haven't seen it, go watch it.


----------



## Koray (Sep 13, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> Pursuit of Happyness. Powerful movie, I love it to death.


omg, the only movie I've cried so much...
except for *Sweet November*


NukaXhownD said:


> Ace Ventura: Pet Detective. So many LOLs.



OH, GOD YES!!!! Both movies where awesome 

hmm, let's see now:

*The Grudge
Unborn
Mummy* (all of them are Badass)
*Journey to The Center of the Earth
Taken*


----------



## Koray (Sep 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Fear and Loathing is more like a drug trip than Pineapple Express.
> 
> I thought it was funnier too but then I think Seth Rogen is really overexposed.



I didn't find Pineapple Express funny... at all..
Actually, one of the two main actors was disturbing to watch and hear... god, horrible movie


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 13, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> *Taken*



Taken for the absolute win. I think the message of that film was 'dont fuck with Liam Neeson'.


----------



## Koray (Sep 13, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Taken for the absolute win. I think the message of that film was 'dont fuck with Liam Neeson'.



Muahaha!!
Yeah, but also "Please hate Albanians"
([sarcasm]oh, we so LOVE Albanians here in Greece [/sarcasm])


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 13, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Muahaha!!
> Yeah, but also "Please hate Albanians"
> ([sarcasm]oh, we so LOVE Albanians here in Greece [/sarcasm])



Lol at minor Balkan peoples >O> OH SHIT HE WENT THERE


----------



## Koray (Sep 13, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Lol at minor Balkan peoples >O> OH SHIT HE WENT THERE



Well, on the other hand, we are fooling ourselves...
And now 1,500,000 Albanians are in our country 
Just... WHY THE HELL DID THEY OPEN THE FUCKING BORDERS?!?!?


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 13, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Well, on the other hand, we are fooling ourselves...
> And now 1,500,000 Albanians are in our country
> Just... WHY THE HELL DID THEY OPEN THE FUCKING BORDERS?!?!?



Because someone, somewhere, thought Europe was a good idea.


----------



## Koray (Sep 13, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Because someone, somewhere, thought Europe was a good idea.



I mean open the borders so that people can get in freely.
and _they_ don't belong to the EU


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 13, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> I mean open the borders so that people can get in freely.
> and _they_ don't belong to the EU



Only a matter of time, Turkey got in after all.

On-topic: Enter the Dragon


----------



## Koray (Sep 13, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Only a matter of time, Turkey got in after all.
> 
> On-topic: Enter the Dragon



Don't even get me started on THAT -.-
In their history books they say that we got them out of their homes with our rebelion :S

On-topic: The Triangle (It's a miniseries of 4 hours, but it's totally worth watching)


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 13, 2009)

wasn't the triangle that movie with the disappearing road.. and they had the dude that played al from quantum leap?

I seem to recall that being pretty good.. but its like a sci fi original or something yes?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 13, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> wasn't the triangle that movie with the disappearing road.. and they had the dude that played al from quantum leap?
> 
> I seem to recall that being pretty good.. but its like a sci fi original or something yes?



Dean Stockwell. He plays in a lot of sci-fi movies (The Langoliers, though he was also in Air Force One)


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 13, 2009)

I do like "the thing"


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 13, 2009)

yea thats the one.. he was actually the presidnet of an alien world in stargate SG1 IIRC... 

I dislike the langoliers.. TBH I'm not much of a stephen king fan.. cept for christine..


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

Oldboy
8mm
Videodrome
Mr. Brooks
The Warriors
Spirited Away
The Corporation
Blue Velvet
Dr. Strangelove
The Big Lebowski

Uhhhhhh probably a bunch of comedies I can't remember also


----------



## Jelly (Sep 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Oldboy



That was pretty much ruined for me on the first watch-through.


Spoiler



My friend said "oh, is that his daughter," in that first scene in the sushi restaurant. Good list. ^_________________^


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> That was pretty much ruined for me on the first watch-through.



Yeah I watched it by myself the first time which how I usually watch "important" movies like that. And also my friends are p. cool. I've only seen 2/3 of _The Vengeance Trilogy _so I still need to see Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance.

Thanxxx ^_____________________________^


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

I like One Hour Photo too


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

I like Harry Potter, Night at the Museum,Wall-E, Sky High, and many more


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

Jessica Chen said:


> I like Harry Potter, Night at the Museum,Wall-E, Sky High, and many more



Harry Potter & Night at the Museum're good ^^


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 13, 2009)

yep they are. I want to watch the 2nd one, Battle of the Smithonian and Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 13, 2009)

HBP's not bad, but not the best either.. and havent seen Battle of the Smithonian yet ='/


----------



## Remy (Sep 13, 2009)

The Dark Knight
Alpha Dog
Titanic
Alice in Wonderland
Queen of the Damned


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 13, 2009)

ya know, I liked dark knight and batman begins, but I feel like the "batman" character would be better for baal if he spent less time talking in a strained fake angry voice.  baal is a very good actor and is very flexible in his character portrayals, I feel like he could have done that better. 

that being said.. its the best batman series to date imo. i mean please.. clooney as batman???? what were they thinking?


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 14, 2009)

What can I say I like comedies

A Funny thing happened on the way to the forum
Wall-E
Austin Powers The Spy who shagged me
The Hitchhikers Guide to the galaxy
Stagecoach 1966


----------



## ShadowCommando (Sep 14, 2009)

My Fav movies r 300 and Watchmen ^^


----------



## Jessica Chen (Sep 14, 2009)

I like Twilight but haven't watched it...but I think the books are better


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 14, 2009)

yiffytimesnews said:


> What can I say I like comedies
> 
> A Funny thing happened on the way to the forum
> Wall-E
> ...



No Airplane!...?


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Sep 14, 2009)

I <3 "The Great Dictator".
And all movies with Nazi villains, such as Indiana Jones 1 & 3.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 14, 2009)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> I <3 "The Great Dictator".
> And all movies with Nazi villains, such as Indiana Jones 1 & 3.



Indiana Jones, meh... never liked those movies for some reason, even though my mom loves em



Jessica Chen said:


> I like Twilight but haven't watched it...but I think the books are better



Twilight's kinda overated... still dunno how it could get THAT popular



ShadowCommando said:


> My Fav movies r 300 and Watchmen ^^


 
 300 was good, but false historically



Remy said:


> The Dark Knight
> Alpha Dog
> Titanic
> Alice in Wonderland
> Queen of the Damned


 
  Dark Knight, Titanic & Queen of the Damned were great!


----------



## Barak (Sep 14, 2009)

Where Mad max 2 ?!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 15, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Dark Knight
> Titanic



Both also overrated. Too long and the boat sank. Get over it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Both also overrated. Too long and the boat sank. Get over it.



Even if they ARE overated, you gotta admit they were good, and the Titanic song made me cry the first time I heard it, and its by far the only movie who made me cry, and that explains alot


----------



## Stawks (Sep 15, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> ya know, I liked dark knight and batman begins, but I feel like the "batman" character would be better for baal if he spent less time talking in a strained fake angry voice.  baal is a very good actor and is very flexible in his character portrayals, I feel like he could have done that better.



Hahaha. Christian Ba'al, Lord of the Underworld.

My favourite movies, in order, because I'm a bit of a dick, are:

1. Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amelie Poulain
2. (500) Days of Summer
3. The Big Lebowski
4. Blade Runner
5. The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
6. Leon
7. John Carpenter's the Thing
8. Happiness
9. The Hangover
10. Miller's Crossing


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 15, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Hahaha. Christian Ba'al, Lord of the Underworld.
> 
> My favourite movies, in order, because I'm a bit of a dick, are:
> 
> ...



Yay, never heard of any of those xD


----------



## Stawks (Sep 15, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Yay, never heard of any of those xD



Haha. Don't beat yourself up over it. I'm... a huge nerd when it comes to movies.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 15, 2009)

never heard of blade runner?!

dude you need to spend more time vegging out in front of a TV...


----------



## onewingedweasel (Sep 15, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Hahaha. Christian Ba'al, Lord of the Underworld.
> 
> My favourite movies, in order, because I'm a bit of a dick, are:
> 
> ...



id say the big lewboski is just about the best movie ever made. fargo was also fabulous. I only saw The Thing pretty recently.. great movie. really great movie. 
as for the queen of the damned.. really?
really? its the movie i love to hate. i own it even, i watch it, but its so flimsy. the book was amazing, great characters, the movie was so dumbed down. although Aaliyahwas amazing.


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 16, 2009)

The Thing has to be one of my personal favourites as well, especially when you see how the behind the scenes footage of how props were developed etc. I've heard that they are remaking it sometime soon, you instantly know they're going to just desecrate the Carpenter version for a cheap buck. You can always hope I suppose.

I really can't say I was impressed with Blade Runner when I saw it though, I guess I'm against the trend with that one. I saw The Hangover a couple of days ago as well and although I enjoyed it, I wouldn't really place it in my top tiers personally.

I would post my list, but I have Criticker for that.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 16, 2009)

> The Thing has to be one of my personal favourites as well, especially when you see how the behind the scenes footage of how props were developed etc. I've heard that they are remaking it sometime soon, you instantly know they're going to just desecrate the Carpenter version for a cheap buck. You can always hope I suppose.



First, love the The Thing love I always get on Furry forums. Don't know what it is about that movie, but furs friggin' love it. Second, yeah, I'd heard that too, but turns out it's going to be a prequel, which is probably worse. But the good news is the guy writing it was the head writer for the Battlestar Galactica reboot. 



Aderanko said:


> I really can't say I was impressed with Blade Runner when I saw it though, I guess I'm against the trend with that one.



Really? What'd you have against it? I think it's this perfect dystopian masterpiece, the sets are so beautifully designed, and Ford is incredible. Plus Rutger Hauer spends a good portion of the movie more or less naked, and _crazy_.



> I saw The Hangover a couple of days ago as well and although I enjoyed it, I wouldn't really place it in my top tiers personally.



Yeah, I understand that. I saw it like a week ago, so if I make this list again in a month it'll probably be way down. It's just the freshest movie in my mind. It's lose-your-shit hilarious, though.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 17, 2009)

The Wicker Man (1973) is great, I can't believe I forgot it.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> The Wicker Man (1973) is great, I can't believe I forgot it.



Hell yes, the one with Christopher Lee was awesome, so much better than the remake.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 17, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Hell yes, the one with Christopher Lee?



"That is good, for believing what you do, we confer upon you a rare gift, these days - a martyr's death."

CHRIST!!!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Watched Screamers: Second Generation yesterday, pretty good for a low budget movie.


----------



## Koray (Sep 20, 2009)

Gamer....


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

DevianFur said:


> Gamer....



Is that a movie..?

EDIT: 200th post!


----------



## Dass (Sep 20, 2009)

Spi(place n with an umlaut here)al Tap


----------



## Koray (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Is that a movie..?
> 
> EDIT: 200th post!


Yes.........


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Ohh, sounds good


----------



## Dass (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Ohh, sounds good



That's what I said when I saw the trailer, but it's got a 28 on RT.

Edit: Top critics gave it a 9. Ouch.


----------



## Koray (Sep 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> That's what I said when I saw the trailer, but it's got a 28 on RT.


I dunno for the people that rated it, but I liked it...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry for my lack of culture, but whats RT?


----------



## Dass (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sorry for my lack of culture, but whats RT?



Rotten tomatoes. Website for movie reviews. Collects a bunch, shows what % gave positive reviews (The number I was using).


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 20, 2009)

Garden State.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Dass said:


> Rotten tomatoes. Website for movie reviews. Collects a bunch, shows what % gave positive reviews (The number I was using).



Oh, thanks


----------



## Stawks (Sep 20, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> Garden State.



Haha. Pitchfork: The Movie.


----------



## Benn (Sep 20, 2009)

Top Five:
1: The Life Aquatic w/ Steve Zissou 
2: Watchmen
3: Little Miss Sunshine
4: Eagle vs. Shark
5: Donnie Darko


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Benn said:


> Top Five:
> 1: The Life Aquatic w/ Steve Zissou
> 2: Watchmen
> 3: Little Miss Sunshine
> ...



Dunno any of em oO

There's something Im wondering, how come even homosexuals dun like Brokeback Mountain xD?


----------



## Stawks (Sep 20, 2009)

Benn said:


> Top Five:
> 1: The Life Aquatic w/ Steve Zissou
> 2: Watchmen
> 3: Little Miss Sunshine
> ...



Eagle vs Shark is such brilliance. <3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone else like The Weatherman?

Nicolas Cage _doesn't_ suck in this one, really!


----------



## Benn (Sep 20, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Dunno any of em oO
> 
> There's something Im wondering, how come even homosexuals dun like Brokeback Mountain xD?


 
Oh, I just can't stand cowboy movies... the accents, the white hick towns... and its always "cattle this" and "cattle that"

And I am genuinely offended that you would think gays should like gay movies.   Though i suppose RENT _is_ pretty amazing, XD


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 20, 2009)

what do you have against little white hick towns?

I used to spend a lot of time near one growing up. they had some good restaurants out there.. good family owned businesses.. nonna this big box chain crap that we have to deal with these days.

that being said.. I usually dont like cowboy movies either.

dunno about rent, I heard its good but.. I'd rather watch something called "mortgage."


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Benn said:


> Oh, I just can't stand cowboy movies... the accents, the white hick towns... and its always "cattle this" and "cattle that"
> 
> And I am genuinely offended that you would think gays should like gay movies.   Though i suppose RENT _is_ pretty amazing, XD



Ahh, sorry if I offended you T_T


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 20, 2009)

Benn said:


> Oh, I just can't stand cowboy movies... the accents, the white hick towns... and its always "cattle this" and "cattle that"
> 
> And I am genuinely offended that you would think gays should like gay movies. Though i suppose RENT _is_ pretty amazing, XD


 
(Brokeback Mountain has always bothered me because they're making gay men look like they don't care about their wives at all.)

There's an adorable film with gay characters called Bedrooms and Hallways I saw *over 9000* years ago.
Hugo Weaving (Agent Smith <3) is an estate agent who likes messing around in unsold houses with his boyfriend.

Not a single cowboy!


----------



## Stawks (Sep 20, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Hugo Weaving (Agent Smith <3) is an estate agent who likes messing around in unsold houses with his boyfriend.
> 
> Not a single cowboy!



Hugo Weaving is an _awesome_ queer. Ever seen The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert? (Also features Guy Pearce and Terence Stamp, all in drag)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 20, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Hugo Weaving is an _awesome_ queer. Ever seen The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert? (Also features Guy Pearce and Terence Stamp, all in drag)


 
Isn't he just? :3
It's nice to see that others like Priscilla, my friends never really 'got' why I'm fond of it.


----------



## Benn (Sep 20, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> what do you have against little white hick towns?
> dunno about rent, I heard its good but.. I'd rather watch something called "mortgage."


 
I would love to see "mortgage" and white hick towns pretty much speak for themselves...


----------



## Bandy (Sep 21, 2009)

darkfox118 said:


> what do you have against little white hick towns?
> 
> I used to spend a lot of time near one growing up. they had some good restaurants out there.. good family owned businesses.. nonna this big box chain crap that we have to deal with these days.


*I still live in one. 

And yes we do. *


----------



## Elangeline (Sep 23, 2009)

V for Vendetta
League of Extra-ordinary gentlemen
(Graphic novels <3)


----------



## Option7 (Sep 23, 2009)

- The 'Shank
- Fight Club
- American History X
- Blow
- Saving Private Ryan
- Gladiator


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 24, 2009)

Option7 said:


> - The 'Shank
> - Fight Club
> - American History X
> - Blow
> ...



I think Saving Private Ryan was over rated..  and Gladiator was good indeed.


----------



## Laski (Sep 29, 2009)

My top 10 movies of all time:

1. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
2. District 9
3. The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
4. Star Wars Trilogy
5. Batman (1989)
6. The Blues Brothers
7. The Lord of the Rings
8. The Matrix Trilogy
9. Grave of the Fireflies
10. From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## kukuruza (Sep 30, 2009)

At me a favourite film an apocalypse, I madly worried about the protagonist... I thought it will catch up and will kill, but thank God all has ended well!


----------



## Laski (Sep 30, 2009)

kukuruza said:


> At me a favourite film an apocalypse, I madly worried about the protagonist... I thought it will catch up and will kill, but thank God all has ended well!



Are you refering to "Apocalypse Today" movie?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 2, 2009)

Dunno about an Apocalypse today movie, but I loved Apocalypso, Mel Gibson sure makes amazing movies


----------



## Pikuna (Oct 26, 2009)

Ah~ Movies. I3
I like watching movies.
And my favorites are:
Star Wars II
Transformers
DragonHeart
Spiderman
Ghostrider
and I'm sure I will like Avatar. I3


----------



## Altamont (Oct 26, 2009)

Top 10 Favorites (In No Particular Order):

1. WALL-E
2. The Fountain
3. The Fall
4. The End of Evangelion
5. Where the Wild Things Are
6. Requiem for a Dream
7. Singin' in the Rain
8. The Lion King
9. A Clockwork Orange
10. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind

1. The artistry and compassion found in every frame in WALL-E mesmerizes me every time I see it, and as far as I'm concerned it set's the gold-standard for all animated film.

2. Because it is one of the most moving and emotive love stories I've ever seen (save for WALL-E, lol)

3. A visually epic masterpiece that's like being hypnotized while on acid and then being subsequently red the best fairy tale EVER.

4. A psychologically and spiritually daunting fil that pushes my sense of understanding in the world mre and more with every viewing.

5. A relentlessly energetic and brutally honest film that depicts all the joys and pains of childhood with an air of pure nostalgia.

6. The most disturbingly provacative and emotionally draining movie I've ever seen.

7. Because it literally NEVER fails to put the biggest smile on my face and the brightest light on my day. 

8. Possibly one of the greatest animated anthro tales that will ever be made.

9. Stanley Kubrick=Amazing. Period.

10. Another brutally honest film, this time depicting all of the ups and downs that come with being truly, deeply, and unrepentingly in love.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 30, 2009)

Lion king I love that movie


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 30, 2009)

_Cloverfield.

YES.
_


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not listing several movies, I just have one absolute favourite movie: Bolt. That movie is just so enjoyable from the start to the end, it is cute, funny, cool, and touching all rolled into one, with a few sad moments in it to get the viewers into it that much more. 

Bolt is a likeable character that really adds to the enjoyability of the movie, and I love dogs in general anyways, so yeah, he's a cutie. XD


----------



## Captain Spyro (Nov 9, 2009)

They change from once in a while, but in general:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy
2. Star Wars trilogy (original)
3. Dragonheart
4. Gojira (1954 Japanese original)
5. King Kong (1933 original)
6. Indiana Jones and the Raider of the Lost Ark
7. Grand Prix
8. Le Mans
9. Jurassic Park
10. Atlantis: The Lost Empire

I like many other movies as well, but...to many to name.


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Nov 9, 2009)

My favorite movie of all time is The Lion King ^^

and I like:
- Most other Disney Movies 
- Donnie Darko
- The Aqua Teen Hunger Force Movie
- Fight Club
- RENT
- Across The Universe
- The Hangover
- The Breakfast Club

and other movies that I can't think of right now >.>


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 9, 2009)

Thread revivers, yay!

Lion King was overcute <3

LotR was to be expected, but great nonetheless.  Same for Star Wars.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 9, 2009)

Terminators 1, 2, and 4.
Most of the Disney/Pixar movies
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
The Breakfast Club
Coneheads
Ghostbusters 1 & 2
George Romero movies
RE: Degeneration
Transformers 1 & 2
9
Zombieland


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 9, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Dunno about an Apocalypse today movie, but I loved Apocalypso, Mel Gibson sure makes amazing movies



+1

And Perfume is the only other movie I can think of right now.


----------



## Tabasco (Nov 10, 2009)

I looooove campy horror/comedy-horror, so anything along the lines of Evil Dead, Idle hands, Zombieland...


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Nov 10, 2009)

shaun of the dead ect......


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 10, 2009)

my favorite movie is "the last unicorn"


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 6, 2010)

My favorite movies are: 
Airwolf
Stargate
Back to the Future (the first one)
Lord of the Rings (all of them)
Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
Spaceballs
Wall-E
Shawshank Redemption
Contact
Terminator (the first one)
Shawn of the Dead
Hot Fuzz
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Office Space
Up

That's all I can remember so far.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 6, 2010)

My fave movie just switched to Avatar, screw Goldeneye


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> My fave movie just switched to Avatar, screw Goldeneye



Lol, seconded.

I've never been able to pick a single favorite movie, but Avatar was definitely one of them. Some others would be the '04 Phantom of the Opera, 9, Pan's Labyrinth (foreign film, but the English DVD has subtitles), Underwold, History of the World: Part 1, Spaceballs, and the Alien/AVP series with the exceptions of Alien 3 and AVP 2. 

So far, I've found 9, Avatar and Alien to have the most intelligent and therefor entertaining fanbases. I guess it's the nerd in them that makes them actually question "What would happen if..."


----------



## Keyox (Jan 6, 2010)

I love me some District 9


----------



## Korex (Jan 7, 2010)

8 mile
UP
Final Fantasy VII advent complete
some movie with jack black and micheal cera that they were cavemen or something...


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 8, 2010)

Korex said:


> 8 mile
> UP
> Final Fantasy VII advent complete
> some movie with jack black and micheal cera that they were cavemen or something...



Year One, I believe it was called.

Also, District 9 was very good.


----------



## Korex (Jan 10, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Year One, I believe it was called.
> 
> Also, District 9 was very good.



OH yeah thanks


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 10, 2010)

@Altamont: I saw your #6 movie. That was horrible.


----------



## Winkuru (Jan 10, 2010)

1.Seven Samurai
2.Old Boy
3.Audition
4.Brother (Takeshi Kitano)
5.Assembly
6.Memories
7.Princess Mononoke
8.The Happiness Of Katakuris
9.Story Of Ricky-Oh
10.Ravenous

I probably forgot many films that should have replaced some of these but what is done is done right.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 10, 2010)

The list changes a lot, but here's the best I could do.  
1. Millennium Actress - One of the best examples of character development in an anime film.  Also a prime example of amazing anime that doesn't have giant eyed perverted super powered teenagers.
2. Bambi - The technique in storytelling for this is fantastic
3. The Fountain - One of the best love stories ever
3. The Dark Crystal - Amazing puppetry, surprisingly dark story from the man who gave us the Muppets
4. Metropolis (Fritz Lang's film) - This film broke so many boundaries in special effects, my favorite silent movie
5. Fantasia - Classic work from Disney
6. Night of the Living Dead - The only zombie movie to terrify me and make me jump in a highschool classroom
7. The Man who Shot Liberty Valance - One of the best examples of John Wayne acting
8. Up - Pixar's most mature film to date, and so imaginative too!
9. Harvey - Jimmy Stewart's best role, in my opinion
10. The Wizard of Oz - Some great film techniques came from this movie, a classic


----------



## Dogbreath3721 (Jan 10, 2010)

Why has nobody said Bolt yet?


----------



## torachi (Jan 10, 2010)

1. Videodrome 
2. Fight Club
3. Cube
4. Dead Ringers
5. Day of the Dead
6. Suspiria
7. Dead Alive
8. Hellraiser
9. Crash (1996)
10. Freddy Got Fingered

Special mentions...
Planet Terror, Sin City, From Dusk til Dawn, New York Ripper, Wizard of Gore, eXistenZ and The Fly.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 10, 2010)

Dogbreath3721 said:


> Why has nobody said Bolt yet?



I'll admit that Bolt was a pretty good movie, and much better than many of Disney's past ventures since Lilo & Stitch, but I wouldn't rate it as top-10 material, honestly.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jan 10, 2010)

1. Shawshank Redemption 
2. Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
3. Oh Brother Where Art Thou?
4. No Country for Old Men
5. Fantastic Mr. Fox
6. Princess Mononoke
7. Fight Club


----------



## Stawks (Jan 10, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> 4. Metropolis (Fritz Lang's film) - This film broke so many boundaries in special effects, my favorite silent movie



Have you heard about the complete copy they found in Argentina they're restoring for a DVD release next year? I'm so excited. The incomplete Kino version I have is amazing but I need to see the rest! ?:^O



> 7. The Man who Shot Liberty Valance - One of the best examples of John Wayne acting



When the legend becomes fact, PRINT THE LEGEND.



torachi said:


> 1. Videodrome
> 2. Fight Club
> 3. Cube
> 4. Dead Ringers
> ...



Wow. Your taste in gore flicks is awesome. Cronenberg is such a fucking genius!


----------



## torachi (Jan 10, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Wow. Your taste in gore flicks is awesome. Cronenberg is such a fucking genius!


 
Truer words hav never been spoken!
 Thx


----------



## Altamont (Jan 10, 2010)

This is my Favorites of the Decade List:

1. Avatar
2. Wall-E 
3. The Fountain 
4. District 9 
5. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 
6. Where the Wild Things Are 
7. Synecdoche, New York
8. The Fall 
9. Requiem for a Dream
10. No Country for Old Men
11. Donnie Darko
12. The Dark Knight 
13. Slumdog Millioniare
14. Panâ€™s Labyrinth 
15. Up


----------



## Stawks (Jan 11, 2010)

Altamont said:


> This is my Favorites of the Decade List:
> 
> 1. Avatar
> 2. Wall-E
> ...



What, didn't see the Wrestler?


----------



## Surgat (Jan 11, 2010)

In no particular order:

-_Blade Runner _
-_A Clockwork Orang_e
-_Big Trouble in Little China _
-_District 9 _
-_2001_
-_Monty Python and the Holy Grail_
-_Seven Samurai _
-_Troy _
-_300_ (Itâ€™s better when you consider that itâ€™s a story told by an unreliable narrator, and what their biases were supposed to be).
-_Star Wars_ (Ep. IV, V)


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 11, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Have you heard about the complete copy they found in Argentina they're restoring for a DVD release next year? I'm so excited. The incomplete Kino version I have is amazing but I need to see the rest! ?:^O



Oh totally!  I'm still giddy with excitement for a new DVD release with all the footage!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe my first (non-introduction) thread is still alive & active after what, four months?

And the typo in the title still hasn't gotten fixed, lol.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 11, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Wow, I can't believe my first (non-introduction) thread is still alive & active after what, four months?
> 
> And the typo in the title still hasn't gotten fixed, lol.



OMG I just noticed.

Wow.


----------



## Altamont (Jan 11, 2010)

Stawks said:


> What, didn't see the Wrestler?


 
I did, actually, and I LOVE it, but my friends challenged me to make a top fifteen and it was one of the ones that just _barely_ got the axe. I thought it was excellent though; Mickey Rourke was fantastic, and Darren Aronofsky was (as always) a genius at the helm.

Oh, Darren Aronofsky. How do I love thee?
Let me Count the Ways:

1. The Fountain
2. Requiem for a Dream
3. The Wrestler
4. Pi


----------



## Stawks (Jan 12, 2010)

Altamont said:


> I did, actually, and I LOVE it, but my friends challenged me to make a top fifteen and it was one of the ones that just _barely_ got the axe. I thought it was excellent though; Mickey Rourke was fantastic, and Darren Aronofsky was (as always) a genius at the helm.
> 
> Oh, Darren Aronofsky. How do I love thee?
> Let me Count the Ways:
> ...



Somehow I've managed to never see the Fountain. :S

I'll borrow it from a friend and watch it tomorrow, because Aronofsky is a genius with the camera and everyone tells me how good it is.

Anyway, inspired by your list, here's my top 15 for the 2000's...

1. Amelie
2. (500) Days of Summer
3. The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou
4. The Wrestler
5. Ratatouille
6. Anvil: The Story of Anvil
7. The Hangover
8. The Dark Knight
9. 3:10 to Yuma
10. Death at a Funeral
11. Observe and Report
12. A Serious Man
13. Hellboy II: The Golden Army
14. Thank You For Smoking
15. The Host


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 12, 2010)

shaun of the dead           brillant film


----------



## Piscin (Jan 12, 2010)

My two cents list:
1 - Akira Kurosawa's Dreams
2 - Dune
3 - Kingdom of Heaven
4 - Logan's Run
5 - Singles
6 - O Brother Where Art Thou
7 - Pump Up the Volume
8 - Secondhand Lions
9 - Monsters, Inc. (Boo reminds me of my Goddaughter, so I have to smile)
10 - Weird Science


----------



## D Void (Jan 12, 2010)

1) The hunt for Red October (the book is ace too)
2) Scarface
3) The Blues Brothers
4) Rain of Fire
5) Fightclub


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 12, 2010)

Altamont said:


> I did, actually, and I LOVE it, but my friends challenged me to make a top fifteen and it was one of the ones that just _barely_ got the axe. I thought it was excellent though; Mickey Rourke was fantastic, and Darren Aronofsky was (as always) a genius at the helm.
> 
> Oh, Darren Aronofsky. How do I love thee?
> Let me Count the Ways:
> ...



I loved the Fountain, my mom hated it though.  She says it's too hard to follow and doesn't make any sense most of the time, ah well.



Stawks said:


> Somehow I've managed to never see the Fountain. :S
> 
> I'll borrow it from a friend and watch it tomorrow, because Aronofsky is a genius with the camera and everyone tells me how good it is.
> 
> ...



Ratatouille was cute =3.  Dark Knight was good too, but I prefer the old Batman movies.  Hellboy II was meh imo, preferred the first one.



Piscin said:


> My two cents list:
> 1 - Akira Kurosawa's Dreams
> 2 - Dune
> 3 - Kingdom of Heaven
> ...



Monsters Inc... I remember seeing this as a child, twas good & I loved the green eyeball ^^.


----------



## Piscin (Jan 12, 2010)

Monsters Inc... I remember seeing this as a child said:
			
		

> Saw as a child??  Thanks, now I feel much older.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 12, 2010)

You saw A Serious Man, Stawks?


It was ca$h money right? 


What was your favorite thing about it?
Mine was the kid who kept calling things "fuckers"


----------



## Stawks (Jan 12, 2010)

Load_Blown said:


> You saw A Serious Man, Stawks?
> 
> 
> It was ca$h money right?
> ...



The kid who kept calling things fuckers was deck. 

I liked the Jew getting icepicked at the beginning, or the that everyone probably died at the end.

Oh, spoilers I guess.


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 13, 2010)

Mine's Saving Private Ryan. And any black & white WII movies.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 17, 2010)

My favorite film of all time is Alfred Hitchcock's North By Northwest. Wes Anderson's Rushmore is in a close second. Hitchcock and Anderson are huge inspirations to me. Romeo + Juliet, The Matrix, Trois Couleurs: Rouge, and The Wizard of Oz all crack my top 25.

As for my favorite animated film, All Dogs Go to Heaven is probably #1, with Fritz the Cat a close second.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 17, 2010)

My fave animated movie's some Japanese anime thing I saw at tv around 11:00 pm when I was 12.  I dun remember the title, but there was this archer guy who was hunting a huge boar made outta mud, he could rip the hands outta people with a single arrow.  So he arrived by some place with a leper pharaon or something, who was getting ready to burn down a sacred forest protected by a deer with hundreds of antlers.  So the archer ends up blowing the deer's head up with an arrow and tries to run outta the forest while being purchased by divine punishment or something.  Really weird movie, but kickass.  Anyone has a clue what the title is @_@?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> My fave animated movie's some Japanese anime thing I saw at tv around 11:00 pm when I was 12.  I dun remember the title, but there was this archer guy who was hunting a huge boar made outta mud, he could rip the hands outta people with a single arrow.  So he arrived by some place with a leper pharaon or something, who was getting ready to burn down a sacred forest protected by a deer with hundreds of antlers.  So the archer ends up blowing the deer's head up with an arrow and tries to run outta the forest while being purchased by divine punishment or something.  Really weird movie, but kickass.  Anyone has a clue what the title is @_@?



It was Princess Mononoke.

You should get it and watch the (brilliant) English dub. He had a demon curse on him-- which is why his arrows were so strong.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 17, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It was Princess Mononoke.
> 
> You should get it and watch the (brilliant) English dub. He had a demon curse on him-- which is why his arrows were so strong.



Omg that's it, thanks a lot =D

I remember the creepy ghost things, freaked the hell outta me back then

EDIT:  Downloading it right now ^^


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Omg that's it, thanks a lot =D
> 
> I remember the creepy ghost things, freaked the hell outta me back then
> 
> EDIT:  Downloading it right now ^^



ATTENTION TIGER-PERSON, THE PIRACY POLICE ARE ON THEIR WAY

...

Good for you. It's really cool look into ancient Japanese folklore, with an environmental message. Also Agent Scully voices the wolf goddess. :3


----------



## Stawks (Jan 17, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> My favorite film of all time is Alfred Hitchcock's North By Northwest. Wes Anderson's Rushmore is in a close second. Hitchcock and Anderson are huge inspirations to me. Romeo + Juliet, The Matrix, Trois Couleurs: Rouge, and The Wizard of Oz all crack my top 25.
> 
> As for my favorite animated film, All Dogs Go to Heaven is probably #1, with Fritz the Cat a close second.



I love Wes Anderson's visual style. His framing his perfect. What did you think of the Life Aquatic? It's a bit better than Rushmore IMO but they're very close.

It's hard to watch the Matrix without thinking about how fucking terrible the sequels were.

All Dogs Go to Heaven. Wow. That was so my favourite movie when I was young >;3

Fritz the Cat though... well, let's just say I'm not a fan of Bakshimation and leave it at that.


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 17, 2010)

1. The Fall
2.Sweeney Todd
3.Spirited Away
4. I think it's Eureka Seven: Psalm of the Planets. I am not certain.
5. Up


----------



## Viva (Jan 17, 2010)

Ratatouille
Kung Pow
Aliens
The Hangover
The Grudge
Saw
Many Many Many more


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 17, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> 2.Sweeney Todd



_'Tis your delight sir, catching fire
From one man to the next!_

...ILU, Judge Turpin. ;__;


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 17, 2010)

There was a barber and his wife... >_> *whistles tune to himself*


----------



## Evylon (Jan 17, 2010)

easily 2012, disaster movies for the wins.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 18, 2010)

KeroKero 47 said:


> There was a barber and his wife... >_> *whistles tune to himself*



And she was beautiful~

I just love that movie


----------



## Bando (Jan 22, 2010)

*Favorite movie?*

Been to the movies a lot lately, wondering about people's favorites. For now mine is V for Vendetta


----------



## Ratte (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

The Secret of NIMH


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

"Spirited Away" is my fave...


----------



## Philote (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

Across the Univers


----------



## Bando (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*



Roose Hurro said:


> "Spirited Away" is my fave...



  I have that on vhs still! Such a good movie!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*



Bando37 said:


> I have that on vhs still! Such a good movie!



I have it on DVD... oh, and "The Iron Giant" is also a classic.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

House of 1000 Corpses or its sequel The Devil's Rejects.

Hands.

Fucking.

Down.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

a tossup between Boondock saints or lock stock and 2 smoking barrels


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=49959

Ya might want to at least check a few threads below before posting y'know.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

Peter Jackson's "Lord of the Rings." I have yet to find a better movie.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

As I said in the other thread, my favorite film of all time is Alfred Hitchcock's North By Northwest. Wes Anderson's Rushmore is in a close second. Hitchcock and Anderson are huge inspirations to me. Romeo + Juliet, The Matrix, Trois Couleurs: Rouge, and The Wizard of Oz all crack my top 25.

As for my favorite animated film, All Dogs Go to Heaven is probably #1, with Fritz the Cat a close second.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

Of the moment? Man on Fire.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

"Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas" and "Planes Trains and Automobiles"


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

Good ol' John Candy. I really liked that movie.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

*Mainly horror and Comedy.*


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

I'm really liking Fulci gore.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

The Devil's Rejects


----------



## Larry (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

Just about anything Quentin Tarantino. Even if it's a five second movie lol


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

SAW 3


----------



## Dass (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

Thanks for the 5 day revival, Phil Necro.

If this continues, for the record I love Spinal Tap.


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

Anybody for District 9?


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

V for Vendetta, The Lion king.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

Lord of the Rings has always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

I really liked _Fantastic Mr. Fox_.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

Princess Bride.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

Taxi Driver. Or Fight Club. 
And a tie between Fear and Loathing, V for Vendetta, and The Truman Show.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

Pan's Labyrinth, Phantom of the Opera, 9, District 9, Alien/Aliens/Alien: Resurrection (Alien 3 sucked), Cloverfield, Van Helsing, Interview with the Vampire....

Someone stop me, before I start spamming.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*



Novaluna said:


> Pan's Labyrinth, Phantom of the Opera, 9, District 9, Alien/Aliens/Alien: Resurrection (Alien 3 sucked), Cloverfield, Van Helsing, *Interview with the Vampire*....
> 
> Someone stop me, before I start spamming.


 
I gave out a deep laugh at that one. Please forgive me, but it was quite funny. New Orleans hasn't been the same since Anne Rice wrote that god-forsaken book.


----------



## furatail (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

I love nearly anything Wes Anderson does. Exactly my kind of humor. His awkward social interactions and subtlety. 
Recently my favorite: Fantastic Mr. Fox.


----------



## torachi (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*



Novaluna said:


> (Alien 3 sucked)


 
Totally under appriciated.

OT: Videodrome

Like, video circus, video arena.


----------



## Alouetta (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*

My favorite recent movie would probably be Inglorious Basterds, my all time favorite is probably Princess Bride though, I can watch that all day long.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Favorite movie?*



Alouetta said:


> My favorite recent movie would probably be Inglorious Basterds, my all time favorite is probably Princess Bride though, I can watch that all day long.



id say inglourious basterds, too^^ we watched in the university cinema, it was amazing XD its been a long time since i had such a good time with a movie!


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 4, 2010)

I watched Wes Anderson's Rushmore again last night. Without a doubt, my favorite film of all time. It's so thought provoking.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 4, 2010)

_*Die Hard*_ - best Christmas movie... ever!
_*Alice in Wonderland*_ (1951) - I love it.
_*Terminator *_(1 & 2) - Win.
_*The Patriot*_ - Win.
_*Spider-Man 2*_ - So much win.
_*Failure to Launch*_ - Pretty good for a romantic comedy.
_*Day of the Jackal*_ - Good old movie FTW!
_*Psycho*_ - Best of them all!

I have more, I just can't remember them all.


----------



## Brace (Feb 4, 2010)

Children of Men, The Big Lebowski, Rushmore, The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou, Princess Mononoke, The Seventh Seal, True Lies, The Princess Bride, 12 Angry Men, No Country for Old Men, Igby Goes Down, North by Northwest, Planes Trains and Automobiles, Little Miss Sunshine, Secondhand Lions.  There are others, but those are the ones that spring to mind for the most part.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 6, 2010)

KilroyZTC said:


> Children of Men, The Big Lebowski, Rushmore, The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou, Princess Mononoke, The Seventh Seal, True Lies, The Princess Bride, 12 Angry Men, No Country for Old Men, Igby Goes Down, North by Northwest, Planes Trains and Automobiles, Little Miss Sunshine, Secondhand Lions.  There are others, but those are the ones that spring to mind for the most part.



Mononoke Hime & no country for old men are awesome!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 6, 2010)

Fight Club, Balto, Balto 2, Lion King, Lion King 2, SLC Punk, RENT and more...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Feb 7, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> Fight Club, Balto, Balto 2, Lion King, Lion King 2, SLC Punk, RENT and more...



Lion King & Balto <3


----------

